# getting anougher new pet



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

now we all no that i really really want a snake but i just cant make the room for one at the mo but i really want anouther pet. i was thinking along the lines of a melipede , newts or stick insects but large ones. i really dont wanna get a frog as my family would kill me if it excaped hehe. and i hate spiders what would u recomend??/
manda xxx


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

mmmmm how bout a scorpion :?:


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

why not a lizard :?:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i already have a lizard i want a bit of viraite. hmmm a scorpion dont they sting ya thou???
manda xx


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

lol yeah they can sting but a dog can bite cant it  
emporer scorps are very popular and there sting aint so bad (so ive been told)


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

theres more than one kind of lizard


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

look i just dont want anouther lizard at the mo ok. i want sumthing different completly


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

SOUND


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

An enormous mantis - that'd be cool :lol:


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

why not a turtle


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

sry romano im having a bad time at the mo dint mean to take it out on u    i think i mite just leave the forum till im better i dont wanna be taking things out on u lovely people 
manda xxx


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah a scorpian would be a good idea... very facinating creatures to watch eat and stuff


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

ive just been looking and i can get a scorpion and set up for around £50 wivout heating??
do they need heating??

manda xx


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Your local reptile shop does a scorp starter kit for £44.95 

1 Large desert den 
1 Heat mat 
1 Bag substrate 
1 Cork bark hide 
1 Water dish 
1 Scorpion book 
1 Set of instructions 
1 Set tweezers 
1 Tub moss 
1 Tub crickets


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

now theres a thorough answer  
this may help also
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/Emperor_Scorpions/


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Nobody jump down my throat here but i think if you have to ask people what sort of pet you should be getting then you might not be ready for another one


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

im not even doing to bother to reply to that cause its gonna be nasty. i can deside on wot to get thats all i have a few ideas and wondered wot any1 else thought :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Bite my head off it will make you feel any better i dont mind honest  i have big shoulders :wink: 
i wasnt trying to be nasty to you just saying what i thought, because when i want a new pet i know what i want and dont have to ask others thats all :roll:
sorry if you took it funny :shock:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

ooooooo someones nics too tight then :twisted:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

i once took it funny 
i couldnt sit down for a week!
ta daaa
soz 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

nattyb said:


> i once took it funny
> i couldnt sit down for a week!
> ta daaa
> soz 8)


 :shock: im not saying anything :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Did you get another pet in the end manda?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

no i didnt i have been in hospital 4 a while i toke a bad turn. am feeling better now thou


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

good 2 c u ok. so u still gettin a new pet


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hay sorry to hear you've not been well... hope your better now!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

millepedes are good to keep and can be fed quite easily and don't need no additional heating and can be kept in a small tuppleware tub so is good if you haven't got much space
mantids and stick insects are good but generally have short lifespans and are very delicate but still good
scorpions can be a hard choice as they are not the handleable sort of pet and not recommended if you have allergies to wasp/bee stings as some will sting without warning
hopre you find what you are looking for
lee


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks every1 and thanks lee for the info. i wont be getting a pet for a while as i dont want to get ill again and not be able to care for it. its bad enough trying to get some1 to look after ma dog fish and lizard let alone something else. 
manda xx


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

:shock: hey sorry to bout your burn good luck luck with staying well hope   :shock: you deside on a pet i would love a giant milapede but havent even got my leo yet so not much piont 
dan


----------

